# Indian politicians : Discussion



## mohityadavx (Apr 14, 2011)

Well I dont have any personal grudge with people shouting* Mera Neta Chor Hai* but  i don't think is corrupt. We say our politicians are corrupt yes they are but is it all their fault..

We expect them to work like European or US Senator without seeing that a US  senator an average gets 15000$ per month with thousand of other benefit ( which is very good compared to even US standard of living) compared to Rs 12000 per month of an MP which is very low even by Indian standard.

I beleive that if salary of these politician is made to a respectable amount  corruption would decrease . Many of us would argue it would increase expenditure on budget but i say even if  we increase their salary by ten times the loss would be very low compared to a new scam of 1000crore scam every next day.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Mera Neta Chor????*



mohityadavx said:


> Well I dont have any personal grudge with people shouting* Mera Neta Chor Hai* but  i don't think is corrupt. We say our politicians are corrupt yes they are but is it all their fault..
> 
> We expect them to work like European or US Senator without seeing that a US  senator an average gets 15000$ per month with thousand of other benefit ( which is very good compared to even US standard of living) compared to Rs 12000 per month of an MP which is very low even by Indian standard.
> 
> I beleive that if salary of these politician is made to a respectable amount  corruption would decrease . Many of us would argue it would increase expenditure on budget but i say even if  we increase their salary by ten times the loss would be very low compared to a new scam of 1000crore scam every next day.



european/us senators are no less corrupt than ours.
i'd go as far to say that most of the us gov decisions are influenced primarily by big businessmen/industrialists/bankers.

if they cut off funding and support, the gov wont last a month


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Mera Neta Chor????*

mohityadavx: I agree to everything you have said except the part doomgiver cleared. 

I understand that shouting "Mera Neta Chor Hai" alone wouldn't help. But this will definitely help in enlightening others. And it will also make those politicians aware that people of this country can still think on their own. This time, this government will not be selected again. This time we will give chance to someone who is more honest towards nation and its public.


----------



## asingh (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Mera Neta Chor????*

*Avoid hindi type usage -- specially in titles.

Closing.*


EDIT:
Re-opened.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 15, 2011)

we live in a country where corruption is a way of life.
people have to bribe just to earn money.

in noida sector 62, there's a route from ghaziabad that trucks use.
on that route, there's 3-4 policemen who stop these trucks.
i thought that it might be for checking and such, but i found out that they had to shell out 500 rupees for every time they entered the city. and they had to pay it out of their own pocket, not the owner or contreactor's.

another case.
the highway between greater noida and noida has a "tata magic" service.
price is fixed 15 rs. they somehow stuff 14 people in the seats and 4 more hang on at the rear. thus they make 270 per trip. but they have to pay 100 rs to the policemen who "patrol" the highway. 

the powerful and rich loot us everyday, and the only way to escape this looting is to become powerful and rich as well, and loot others.


----------



## Orpheus (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup!...I guess I will agree with Doomgiver...
hmmm...everywhere you look the people with power are out to loot hapless population.
If you can't fight them,join them???
MAN....am I becoming cynical by the day??


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 15, 2011)

The bad thing about i is that they have reasons to be corrupt someone once said to me they can also do job 12000 bucks is like an added incentive and i thought would u vote for a person who is in his office from 9am t 9 pm. Don't we call these people the moment we face slightest difficulty , won't we reach their home if they won't answer  our calls the truth is u can't do  full-time job as well as politics.


----------



## amitash (Apr 17, 2011)

Most of the politicians are people who have had bad academic records, or people who couldn't make it big in the things They studied or business they may have started.. Hence they get into politics as a last choice and then the subsequent corruption cus they really don't care about the country.. I say stop complaining about corruption.. If u so badly want to stop it, you the ethical, highly qualified, honest person give up your high paying jobs and become a good politician to change the country.. 

I disagree with doomgiver.. Becoming powerful and looting is not the way to escape.. Isn't that very selfish? What about the millions of other people suffering because of you? Rather, I say again, quit your high paying jobs, become an honest politician and rid India of corruption..


----------



## Anish (Apr 17, 2011)

I would suggest a minimum qualification for the MLA and MP postings and also some limit for the cases filed against them...and when that limit is exceeded, they must be deprived of that power..


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 17, 2011)

no, there should be NO cases whatsoever. rules have to be stricter, and their implementation, stricter still.


----------



## Orpheus (Apr 17, 2011)

Amitash raised a good point.But do you really think brother that an honest politician would ever get a strong foothold in today's political scenario?? :O


----------



## amitash (Apr 17, 2011)

> Amitash raised a good point.But do you really think brother that an honest politician would ever get a strong foothold in today's political scenario?? :O



Thats like saying: " Do you really think that one person not littering will make a difference to making the city cleaner?"

One person can start making a small difference.. Soon, enough will follow making a better system.. Look at the Jan Lokpal bill.. I think less than 5 people, 5 honest people, actually thought of it and put it up.. But millions followed soon after making it a law..


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 19, 2011)

Anish said:


> I would suggest a minimum qualification for the MLA and MP postings and also some limit for the cases filed against them...and when that limit is exceeded, they must be deprived of that power..



won't agree for compulsory education as it deprive a huge chuk of people who reall wanna do something good 4 the country 


+1 to the case limit


----------

